# Leaked: Venus Optics Laowa 9mm f/2.8 for EOS M



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 28, 2018)

```
More images of the Venus Optics Laowa 9mm f/2.8 for mirrorless cameras, including the EOS M have hit the web.</p>
<p><strong>Venus Optics Laowa 9mm f/2.8 Specifications:</strong> (According to <a href="https://photorumors.com/2018/01/25/more-info-on-the-upcoming-venus-optics-laowa-9mm-f-2-8-zero-d-aps-c-mirrorless-lens/">Photo Rumors</a>)</p>

<ul>
<li>To be announced in March</li>
<li>Field of view: 115 degrees</li>
<li>49mmm filter</li>
<li>Will be available for Sony E, Canon EOS M and Fujifilm X mounts</li>
<li>ZERO-D lens (“Close to zero distortion” like the previous <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1357085-REG/venus_optics_ve1520sfe_15mm_f_2_0_fe_zero_d.html/BI/2446/KBID/3285" target="_blank" rel="noopener">15mm f/2 ZERO-D</a> and <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=12mm%20f%2F2.8%20ZERO-D&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=&BI=2446&KBID=3285" target="_blank" rel="noopener">12mm f/2.8 ZERO-D</a> lenses)</li>
</ul>
<p> </p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-33252 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens1.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens1-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens2-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens3-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens3-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens6.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens6-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens6-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Venus-Optics-Laowa-9mm-f2.8-ZERO-D-APS-C-mirrorless-lens6-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## brad-man (Jan 28, 2018)

I'll be interested in the reviews for this lens. I do wish they would put electronics for aperture and exif in their lenses...


----------



## slclick (Jan 28, 2018)

There has been a fair amount of clamoring for a equivalent of 15 in the EF-M mount.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 28, 2018)

yes please 

i'd buy one immediately


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 28, 2018)

For me a very interesting lens because I do ultrawide very seldom but sometimes it is good to have. This lens on the EOS M classic needs only one lens compartment for a full system. Add the 22mm lens and I have enough for the wide angle section.

Add the 200D with the 70-200 4.0 IS USM and you have a very compact system for a lot of situations.

Add the 60mm EF-S you are ready for macro - I am more and more convinced that this is very fine lens just on the 24 MPix sensors.

Add the hypothetical 1.4 50 IS USM (maybe released in the year when SpaceX lands the first astronauts on mars) and the yet compact set of photographic tools has its low light system.


----------



## Talys (Jan 28, 2018)

I guess this is cool, if it's cheap. I like that it's filter friendly.

I'm not sure I would choose this over the Canon 11-22/f4-5.6 though -- except for cost reasons, if I didn't use ultrawide very often, and just wanted "something", and I've regretted almost every purchase like that -- either it turns out to be something I really never use, or, I end up buying some much more expensive alternative later and never use the cheap thing I got to goof off with.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 30, 2018)

Wondering whatever happened with the macro lenses shown off last year.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jan 30, 2018)

Chaitanya said:


> Wondering whatever happened with the macro lenses shown off last year.



For example the Laowa 25mm 2.5-5x Macro? I've been wondering, too.


----------

